# How To Spalt Wood



## Dan.S.314 (Sep 2, 2012)

This might have been better placed under "Trees to Timber," but since it would be for turning stock, I have this question: I'm not sure if I have this right but is it possible to spalt your own wood? I've read something of Mr. Rebuild's "spalt farm," if I have that right. Can anyone tell me the details as to how this works or if I'm confusing this with a different concept?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 2, 2012)

Yers you can spalt your own. I am currently spalting some rebuild Norfo;k Pine with good results. I just use some garden mulch a little fertilizer and water in a plastic garbage bag in the sun. Good results in less than 3 weeks
Here is a link you can look at www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/techline/producing-spalted-wood.pdf
Good luck


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks. Just checked it out- very cool. I'll try it on some birch and walnut I have. Are there any woods that you can't spalt? I can't picture spalted purpleheart.
Dan


----------



## chippin-in (Sep 3, 2012)

What type of fertilizer are you suggesting? Manure or store bought?


Thanks
Robert


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 3, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> What type of fertilizer are you suggesting? Manure or store bought?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Robert


I use triple 16 about 1/4 cup mxed with a 5gal bucket of soil and mulch.Im sure manure would work. I hear there is a lot of it in Texas(joke)


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 3, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> Thanks. Just checked it out- very cool. I'll try it on some birch and walnut I have. Are there any woods that you can't spalt? I can't picture spalted purpleheart.
> Dan


Some of the oily woods are resistant to spalt. be careful with birch it turns to sponge really quick.


----------



## brown down (Sep 6, 2012)

I stuck logs In the mulch pile where it had a lot of fungus and has worked pretty well also


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 6, 2012)

brown down said:


> I stuck logs In the mulch pile where it had a lot of fungus and has worked pretty well also


That works great. any time you have moisture,heat,food and wood it should spalt. I find the moisture stays constant in a large garbage bag. I am spalting some 24in NIP in a plastic 55 gal drum. I spalted some english walnut and it was knock your eyes out beautiful. But I dont know about black walnut.
madrone spalts quickly and it even stabilizes itself when spalted.


----------

